# my robalo pics



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

couldn't figure out how to attach pics to my other thread after posting it.


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

Nice boat


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Very good looking boat...


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

sweet


----------



## Stay Bent (May 22, 2004)

I see you got her posted up. Good looking rig. Looking forward to bloodying it up with you.


----------



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

thanks everyone.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Clean lookin rig there!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice boat, but whats with the pink bag? Who owns that? 

Nice rig!


----------



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

the wife


----------



## laguna24 (Jun 16, 2004)

need crew? I can go tomorrow or Friday!


----------



## rdhdfmn (May 10, 2006)

That IS nice


----------



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

is the weather gonna be bad all week to go offshore? taking in opinions.


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

The forcast is calling for 2 fters this weekend and a slight chance of rain.


----------



## berto1900 (Jun 18, 2009)

saturday is good for me. pm me ur phone number if you wanna go sat.


----------



## bullred764 (Apr 24, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## pipelayer2 (Jun 5, 2006)

Sweet ride. Check your PM's.


----------

